

Windows 10 apps in HoloLens look amazing and completely ridiculous - amitmittal1993
http://www.theverge.com/2015/4/29/8513561/microsoft-hololens-apps-build-2015

======
mynameisvlad
Nice selective editing in that title.

The real title is "Windows 10 apps in HoloLens look __amazing and completely
ridiculous __"

~~~
amitmittal1993
I am sorry but, initially Verge also had that title only

